# canam 975 mrrpm



## kwh650

ok guys this is my question got a chance to buy canam 800xt with mr.rpm bbk 975cc but my question is how reliable are they i might ride around the yard trail ride just anything am i going to be having heat issues or any other problems what you guys think


----------



## J2!

Well any time you go bbk it's gonna run hotter for sure. Being a 975 it should be fairly reliable since it can still be bored bigger. Alot depends on who built it too. You might want to look into getting a Fundy water impeller to help keep it cool. I run one in mine and haven't had any overheating issues, even when trail riding, and mine is bored as big as I can go. WELL worth the money IMO. Good luck with it if you get it and enjoy your new found power !!


----------



## kwh650

J2! said:


> Well any time you go bbk it's gonna run hotter for sure. Being a 975 it should be fairly reliable since it can still be bored bigger. Alot depends on who built it too. You might want to look into getting a Fundy water impeller to help keep it cool. I run one in mine and haven't had any overheating issues, even when trail riding, and mine is bored as big as I can go. WELL worth the money IMO. Good luck with it if you get it and enjoy your new found power !!


 from what I was told Mr.rpm built it so it should be right and what they told me its more oil temperature than water but I'm like you I want all power I can get and still do whatever I want to do with it


----------



## NMKawierider

kwh650 said:


> from what I was told Mr.rpm built it so it should be right and what they told me its more oil temperature than water but I'm like you I want all power I can get and still do whatever I want to do with it


You can always put a good oil cooler on it. Best thing I ever did for mine.


----------



## kwh650

nmkawierider said:


> You can always put a good oil cooler on it. Best thing I ever did for mine.


 nmkawierider I'm about 100% he told me its got oil cooler Rad relocate snorkels


----------



## NMKawierider

kwh650 said:


> nmkawierider I'm about 100% he told me its got oil cooler Rad relocate snorkels


Oh..good, then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

